

"Your Dropbox is full" email - mschenkel

I just received this email from Dropbox.  I have the free version, but only using 84.9 MB of 2 GB available.  Email also included link back to Dropbox to upgrade to paid plans.<p>Is this a new method to get people to upgrade to paid plans?
======
ishansharma
If you don't mind less app integration, I'd suggest giving Cubby [1] a try.

It has most of the Dropbox features with 5 GB of free space and killer feature
of making anything a cubby, just draf and drop any folder on desktop app and
to sync it automatically.

1: <http://cubby.com>

------
adrian_pop
yes

